# Easy recipys for Brinkmann Electric Smoker



## grendel (Apr 14, 2012)

In a moment of weakness I finally bought myself a smoker after looking at them, for the past few months and purchase a Brinkmann 810-7080-7 Gourmet Electric Smoker and Grill which should get shipped to me sometime in May but has anyone got some idiot proof first attempt recipes I can try on it to get started with please since I have NO previous smoking experience.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats on the smoker!!  I would reccomend doing a pork butt for pulled pork.  They are pretty forgiving for your first smoke.  Search around the forum and you will find all you need to know!  Just be careful it is addictive!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 14, 2012)

Chicken is also good to start with, it only takes a few hours and there are many great recipes and ideas on here for it. Just search it.


----------



## peter alley (Jan 21, 2013)

Smoking-Meat.com has a lot of recipes and hints. Also they have a newsletter and other tools you can download for free.


----------

